# Magic Items that Grant Telepathy?



## Ogrork the Mighty (Apr 11, 2005)

The PCs in our gaming group are looking for a magic item to give to their scout that will allow him/her to communicate back to the rest of the group and thereby allow them to assist the scout with what exactly to look for.

Any ideas on a magical item that will facilitate this?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 11, 2005)

Well, here's your starting point:

_Rary's Telepathic Bond
Divination
Level: Sor/Wiz 5
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Targets: You plus one willing creature per three levels, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
Duration: 10 min./level (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

You forge a telepathic bond among yourself and a number of willing creatures, each of which must have an Intelligence score of 3 or higher. Each creature included in the link is linked to all the others. The creatures can communicate telepathically through the bond regardless of language. No special power or influence is established as a result of the bond. Once the bond is formed, it works over any distance (although not from one plane to another).

If desired, you may leave yourself out of the telepathic bond forged. This decision must be made at the time of casting.

Telepathic bond can be made permanent with a permanency spell, though it only bonds two creatures per casting of permanency.

Material Component: Pieces of eggshell from two different kinds of creatures._

-Hyp.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, they actually already have that spell but we're wondering if there's already any published magic items that do roughly the same thing.


----------



## Jack Simth (Apr 11, 2005)

Well, Psioncs have the Linked addition to armor for +6,000 gp... but you would need two such; one for the scout, one for a party member to communicate.

There's a Sor/Wiz 5 spell (Telepathic Bond) that will do what you are asking, for a level-dependant number of individuals.

There's a Cleric 4 Sor/Wiz 5 Sending which permits the caster to send a message to anyone he's familiar with - the message always arrives if the caster and target are on the same plane.

Whispering Wind (Bard 2, Sor/Wiz 2) can be used to a similar purpose (1 mile/level, whispered message at the indicated location), although there is a delay.

A crystal ball with Telepathy (70,000 gp) will do the job, although it takes an hour to activate.

You could put a small, short written message on a Silver Raven Figurine (3,800 gp)


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Apr 11, 2005)

Basically, the scouts are pretty much newbies and the veteran players in the group are looking for a way to give advice to the scouts. It's also meant to be a way for PCs not involved in scouting to participate in the action...


----------



## Amal Shukup (Apr 11, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Telepathic bond can be made permanent with a permanency spell, though it only bonds two creatures per casting of permanency.




This is truly sweet - no Item slot gets occupied, and the item (s) can't be stolen...

Might need to hire a caster (13th Level). 

Rary's would only cost 650 gp (per casting)
Permanency would cost 12500 (what with the extra cost for the XP) per casting. I figure you'd need one casting to link the first two PCs plus an additional casting for each additional PC you wanted to 'add to the net'.

For your prototypical party of four, that's a mere (coff) 38150 GP  All in. Not, to my mind, a bad investment at all... Optionally, the Helm of telepathy would do the trick for only 27000 gp (but only up to 60 feet).

A'Mal


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 11, 2005)

Dungeon Master's Guide 3.5, page 259, *Helm of Telepathy*


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dungeon Master's Guide 3.5, page 259, *Helm of Telepathy*




Well, sure... if he's within 60 feet...?

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 11, 2005)

Amal Shukup said:
			
		

> For your prototypical party of four, that's a mere (coff) 38150 GP  All in. Not, to my mind, a bad investment at all...




... until the first Area Dispel...

A Staff of Telepathic Bond works out to about the same price.  Lasts 90 minutes minimum, gets 4 characters minimum, 50 charges, and a Dispel Magic costs you about 675gp, rather than 40k.

-Hyp.


----------



## Saeviomagy (Apr 11, 2005)

There IS a zero level spell that (basically) does the trick...

It's called message. 100+10ft/level, and affects the whole party.


----------



## Bad Paper (Apr 11, 2005)

*let's not forget the splat spell*

Lesser Telepathic Bond.  I think it's maybe in Complete Divine.  Third level spell, like Rary's, but exactly two creatures are connected for 10 min/level.

So now you invent a pair of _Bracelets of Telepathy_ or whatever you want to call them, where each person wearing one of the pair is connected like the spell.  Call the pair worth about 45,000gp.

If instead you wanted to make the above pair activated once per day for an hour at a time, then the pair is 9,720gp.  Check my math; I was a little sloppy about this, but 10,000gp for one hour per day of telepathy between the wearers of these keyed bracelets seems kinda reasonable.


----------



## Amal Shukup (Apr 11, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> ... until the first Area Dispel...
> 
> A Staff of Telepathic Bond works out to about the same price.  Lasts 90 minutes minimum, gets 4 characters minimum, 50 charges, and a Dispel Magic costs you about 675gp, rather than 40k.
> 
> -Hyp.




True. 

But an Area Dispel still requires a Caster Level check vs each effect currently in place on each person/object in the area until one effect per person/object is dispelled or no more effects remain. And at the cost described the DC would be 24. 

Only those individuals who were in the area of effect AND who happened to have that particular effect dispelled would need it re-applied later - and that cost is incremental (12500 x (#of characters-1)), not the whole 40K.

But yes, absolutely, cheaper items could be crafted - Wand, Staff or the described Wondrous Bracelets. Just not as much fun IMHO...

A'Mall


----------



## ARandomGod (Apr 11, 2005)

I think that the best custom item to be made from spells would be the "cell phone of sending". Always works on the same plane and a good (95%) chance that it will work even on different planes. Now THAT's communication!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 11, 2005)

Saeviomagy said:
			
		

> There IS a zero level spell that (basically) does the trick...
> 
> It's called message. 100+10ft/level, and affects the whole party.




Damn - I forgot how cool Message is these days!

Was it 1E where you only got to send one sentence?

-Hyp.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Apr 12, 2005)

That's almost perfect, and all for a lowly 0-lvl spell. The only hitch is that the caster would need to initiate all messages, but that's fine; the caster can just keep asking what the scout sees and everyone will hear the response.

Cool!


----------

